# Qualité de la dalle Imac G5 20"



## fredroy (20 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acquerir un Imac G5 20" (Je suis un switcher : 15 ans de pc).

Et, je suis extremement déçu par la qualité lorsque l'on regarde un dvd. Je en sais pas si c'est à cause de la résolution mais je trouve qu'il a des effets de moiré, l'image est parfois verte, cela pixelise.

Sinon, en mode travail sur le bureau, photoshop etc c'est pafait.

Les vidéos sont excellente en petit format mais dès que je mets en pleine écran c'est la "catastrophe".

Quelque chose à régler ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Lonneki (20 Novembre 2005)

Des lors où tu interpoles une video, le résultat est crado.
Sur un tube cathodique, l'anti aliasing est en serie, donc on s'en rend moins compte.


----------



## cretinoïde (20 Novembre 2005)

fredroy a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens d'acquerir un Imac G5 20" (Je suis un switcher : 15 ans de pc).
> 
> ...




A la vue de ce que tu decris, la dalle n'est absolument pas responsable de la mauvaise qualité de l'image.

2 possibilités : 

? tes films sont mal encodés
? ton player n'est pas bien réglé.


----------



## fredroy (20 Novembre 2005)

cretinoïde a dit:
			
		

> A la vue de ce que tu decris, la dalle n'est absolument pas responsable de la mauvaise qualité de l'image.
> 
> 2 possibilités :
> 
> ...



Sur pc avec mon Hercules 920 Pro dvi, je n'avais aucun pb (résoltuion 1280x1024)...

Même les dvd pixelisent, (je en sais pas comment faire une impression écran sous mac, sinon j'aurai essayé de vous montrer).

Comment régler le player ?

Merci par avance


----------



## del.fino (23 Octobre 2007)

fredroy a dit:


> (je en sais pas comment faire une impression écran sous mac, sinon j'aurai essayé de vous montrer).




normalement pour faire une copie d'ecran c'est le jeu de touches pomme+majuscule+3


----------



## del.fino (23 Octobre 2007)

sinon tu peux faire pomme+maj+4 et ca te permet de selectionner la zone de l'ecran a copie


----------



## DarKOrange (24 Octobre 2007)

Je pense et j'espère qu'en 2 ans il a dû trouver la réponse


----------

